# The Best Thing You've Ever Heard About a Classical Music Piece?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

What is the best thing you've ever heard or read describing the beauty of a work of classical music? 

Someone on Youtube wrote "I can't believe this is real," about Debussy's Arabesque #1. That would be it for me.


----------

